# Another GREAT horse customer story. Best phone call of all time.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

First, let me start off by saying this is NOT a joke:
Guy calls me yesterday. Otto is his name. Guy from a wealthy area. 
Asks me if I have any hay.
I told him I have very little left and I'm saving it for a few customers.
He asked me when I'd have hay again. I told him "June"
He then tells me his daughters horses are out of hay and could I help him. He then asked me,,,,and get this:

*"How much is your hay or do you give it away ? *

I said, are you serious? You call me desperate for hay for your kids horses, I tell you I don't have any left to sell. You then beg me to help you and have the balls to ask me if I will give it to you for FREE? 
Are you F-ing kidding me? I literally asked him if he was kidding. 
Did his prescription for mind altering drugs run out or was I being punked for a local radio station????


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

HAHA, pretty balls-ie indeed! Guy must be fried out of his mind.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well hell, it's only dried grass. You should tell him he can dry his lawn clippings and make his own.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe he was about to make you an offer, that would make you feel like saving it for your other customers is like "giving it away".


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I give all my hay away---Don't all of you?

But I charge for seeding, fertilizing, spraying, mowing, tedding, raking, baling, hauling, storage, equipment, taxes, insurance and my time and knowledge.

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I have to say JD I have a couple that's little goofy ,but get the real nut cases .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have heard some crazy things come out of a hay customer's mouth. Never heard anything like that.

Maybe he heard you had some free lease fields and could give the hay away since it did not cost you anything?

People can be funny creatures sometimes.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no problem extending a helping hand to any man or woman down in their luck, giving them twenty or thirty small square bales to get them by,we've all been there one time or another in our lives. My problems starts when they show up driving a brand new Chevy 3500 pick em up truck, demand that I load their truck or expect me to give them free hay all the time. That's when my Christian Ethics start to end


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Thorim, completely agree with you on that one. Have one here that has bought 3 new vehicles, got 4 portable run in sheds for horses some excavation work and still won't pay for the hay she got.

Guess maybe the guy in JD3430's post must of heard of me cause that is what people think here. I don't mind helping someone out, but when they can purchase everything else and not pay for hay, i'm done with them.

Seems like the more money they have, the less common sense they have.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You should ask if he sells the horses or gives them away when he runs out of hay money..


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Remember that many horse owners (also many boat owners) most likely live in a dream world. Their mental stability and ability to see the hard facts of maintenance expense was overridden by their pie-in-the-sky visions of Seabiscuit, Flicka and Fury. I know there are a lot of abandoned horses. There are areas in Florida where hundreds of boats were just left to rot in the water while the payments went past due. Check this: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/as-hay-prices-soar-horses-get-abandoned/


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Tell him the hay is free...but shipping and handling works out to abouut $150/ton.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

aawhite said:


> Tell him the hay is free...but shipping and handling works out to abouut $150/ton.


He'll say he will come get it.

My question for JD. Are there people in your area that give hay away? For him to even think to ask that question? I have given away hay before. But it has to be very rotten stuff. I have a couple big squares of rotten alfalfa bales that have been sitting outside that I've been trying to give away for a year. Have him give me a call.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had a couple of people come out to get one bale. I load it in their truck and when I go to collect the money they ask can they get another one for free. I have had other give me a huge sob story and than ask for free hay on the phone. Also every year on kijiji I see two or three ads of people asking for free hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Completely understand free hay for people down on their luck, but this guy wasn't down on his luck.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree if someone is in a bind through no fault of their own - just plain bad luck, I'd do whatever I could to help, including giving some hay.

However......

I've seen some pretty sorry looking horses surviving on a very lean diet because the person owning the horse or horses can't afford the hobby to start with. My advice to them is sell the horse, then you don't won't anyone's free hay.

If you've got the GMC 3500 and a McMansion - free? I appreciate the free hay joke - you made me smile, have a nice day.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If these horsey people can't afford the hay sell the horse!Or they could save some $ and drop safelight TV,Cell phone,Internet.Spend less on beer and cigs.Or they didn't need the last tatto they got.Or maybe they need another job to help pay for their horse habit!!


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I do NOT understand giving free hay to someone down on their "luck". If you can't make it work financially to have a horse then you don't need a horse!

I DO understand helping someone out with groceries to feed their children - assuming the rest of their money isn't going to smart phones, cigarettes, vehicle payments, and other items beyond necessity.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JMT said:


> Maybe he was about to make you an offer, that would make you feel like saving it for your other customers is like "giving it away".


I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I do NOT understand giving free hay to someone down on their "luck". If you can't make it work financially to have a horse then you don't need a horse!


I kind of agree but if they run out of hay Momday and the livestock auction isn't until Thursday, I'd rather not see an animal starving for the bulk of a week.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> I kind of agree but if they run out of hay Momday and the livestock auction isn't until Thursday, I'd rather not see an animal starving for the bulk of a week.


You could give the horse away.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I think it may depend on if the livestock is for recreational purposes.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Or butcher it. Lots of good protein.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> You could give the horse away.


That can take a few days. At least.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Its the "rescues" that call asking me for free hay that bugs me. We need to bring back horse slaughter. A lot of rescues around here are politically correct hoarding that public loves to donate too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I do NOT understand giving free hay to someone down on their "luck". If you can't make it work financially to have a horse then you don't need a horse!
> I DO understand helping someone out with groceries to feed their children - assuming the rest of their money isn't going to smart phones, cigarettes, vehicle payments, and other items beyond necessity.


Down on their luck could be like a neighbor of my uncle whos hay stack burned down and all the neighbors donated a couple of bales. Than a few years later when the neighbors drunk kid drove into my uncles hay stack and burned it down all the neigybors gave him a few bales of hay.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep hog987, that would be down on their luck. Much different scenario from the way it sounds in this case. Long story short I have no problem giving to anyone in REAL need. This guy ASKING for free hay is completely different.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> I kind of agree but if they run out of hay Momday and the livestock auction isn't until Thursday, I'd rather not see an animal starving for the bulk of a week.


They knew they were running out of hay.The horse could have been sold the week or month before.Typical horsey people is one excuse after another.Or blameing others when they should look in a mirror.They have know one to blame but themselves.

By the way I own a horse and would of never been bought if we couldn't of afforded to feed and care for it.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

You and me both swmnhay...well it's actually her horse. Just one (I absolutely hate the things). She just feeds it whatever non-moldy mulch hay I can get her. Ol' boy is 28 years old and looks good.

Seems any more than people have bred the "horse" right out of the horse. In some peoples' minds, they have to feed it the finest of forages available.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> First, let me start off by saying this is NOT a joke:
> Guy calls me yesterday. Otto is his name. Guy from a wealthy area.
> Asks me if I have any hay.
> I told him I have very little left and I'm saving it for a few customers.
> ...


I understand where your coming from. It sounds like someone is trying to get something for nothing. But, I just have a problem with someone hanging up the phone from a call like this and turning to the www to bash the person. I don't think it's a good business practice to throw a potential customer under the bus. I would have tried to get him hooked up for next year. I personally don't like the image this protrays from a hay producer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> I understand where your coming from. It sounds like someone is trying to get something for nothing. But, I just have a problem with someone hanging up the phone from a call like this and turning to the www to bash the person. I don't think it's a good business practice to throw a potential customer under the bus. I would have tried to get him hooked up for next year. I personally don't like the image this protrays from a hay producer.


I would avoid this potential customer like the plague.They do not change.Help them out same story next yr.Or if you donate they go to the next guy and want some free hay from them also.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Then they get on deadbeatequineowner.whatever and say "this is how I got the stupid hay yolkel to give me a free load. This script should work on the moron you buys yours off too.

I kid. Kinda.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> I understand where your coming from. It sounds like someone is trying to get something for nothing. But, I just have a problem with someone hanging up the phone from a call like this and turning to the www to bash the person. I don't think it's a good business practice to throw a potential customer under the bus. I would have tried to get him hooked up for next year. I personally don't like the image this protrays from a hay producer.


I wouldn't call him a "potential" customer if he's looking for free feed. I'll call a fuel dealer I never used looking for free fuel and see how that goes. It's no different...unless the fella was a prior customer that needed a few bales to squeak by.

I don't believe JD was trying throw a potential customer under the bus, more like a good Tuesday morning chuckle!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Dill said:


> Then they get on deadbeatequineowner.whatever and say "this is how I got the stupid hay yolkel to give me a free load. This script should work on the moron you buys yours off too.
> 
> I kid. Kinda.


?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

PaCustomBaler said:


> I wouldn't call him a "potential" customer if he's looking for free feed. I'll call a fuel dealer I never used looking for free fuel and see how that goes. It's no different...unless the fella was a prior customer that needed a few bales to squeak by.
> 
> I don't believe JD was trying throw a potential customer under the bus, more like a good Tuesday morning chuckle!


He asked how much it was. Accusing the guy of being off his meds??? Come on.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

He coulda been pullin' your leg. If he was it sure worked!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> I understand where your coming from. It sounds like someone is trying to get something for nothing. But, I just have a problem with someone hanging up the phone from a call like this and turning to the www to bash the person. I don't think it's a good business practice to throw a potential customer under the bus. I would have tried to get him hooked up for next year. I personally don't like the image this protrays from a hay producer.


Whoa.....seriously????
What about the image he portrayed to equine owners? Freeloaders? No respect for people who work and spend their asses off to make hay, then be expected to give it away? 
I never hung up the phone on him.
I never went on www and bashed him by name and address. I even left off his last name. 
He took my contact number and will, according to him, BUY hay from me next season.

As other mentioned, anyone who owns a horse and has the gall to ask if I'd deliver hay to him for free must be crazy. Big deal, I got a little chuckle off the audacity of the guy. 
You wouldn't deliver the guy hay for free, either and you know it!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> He asked how much it was. Accusing the guy of being off his meds??? Come on.


No, he asked me if I sell my hay or would "give it to him". When I told him (politely) that I sell hay, I then gave him the price. He said he usually bought hay from a farmer in New Jersey. So why would I be giving mine away??? 
Obviously he knows hay is something you buy, not take for free from someone who invested time, inputs, fuel, etc to grow!! 
And yes, I have seen many folks ask or do crazy things when off their meds. I didn't accuse him on the phone of being off meds, I suggested it might be a reason for his ridiculous question on these forums, which is highly unlikely that he reads. 
You act like I was rude to him. Although I could have been, I was very polite to him.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> Then they get on deadbeatequineowner.whatever and say "this is how I got the stupid hay yolkel to give me a free load. This script should work on the moron you buys yours off too.
> 
> I kid. Kinda.


Sad, but sometimes true. You get tired of being treated like your stupid because you grow hay. Many (not all) of these horse people have millions of $, but no trouble beating a local farmer up for 50 cents a bale. To ask for hay for free is laughable.
I thought a website where hay farmers gather to share their trials & tribulations was a great place to share a good laugh. I was completely respectful to the guy, but thought his question was laughable


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad someone got my attempt at humor. Getting a little slap happy with snow up here.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Dill said:


> Glad someone got my attempt at humor. Getting a little slap happy with snow up here.


Snow must be getting deep because I don't buy hay from morons. I'm one of the morons producing it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> No, he asked me if I sell my hay or would "give it to him". When I told him (politely) that I sell hay, I then gave him the price. He said he usually bought hay from a farmer in New Jersey. So why would I be giving mine away???
> Obviously he knows hay is something you buy, not take for free from someone who invested time, inputs, fuel, etc to grow!!
> And yes, I have seen many folks ask or do crazy things when off their meds. I didn't accuse him on the phone of being off meds, I suggested it might be a reason for his ridiculous question on these forums, which is highly unlikely that he reads.
> You act like I was rude to him. Although I could have been, I was very polite to him.


Dude I don't get it. The guy asked you, as you stated in bold print "How much is your hay or do you give it away ? ". Sounds like he was asking for a [email protected]&$?;g price to me.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Dude I don't get it. The guy asked you, as you stated in bold print "How much is your hay or do you give it away ? ". Sounds like he was asking for a [email protected]&$?;g price to me.


Well, I can definitely see what you're saying. Pretty much anytime anyone has something for sale without a price on it I ask "so, I guess it's free, right?" Never once have I ever actually thought something was going to be free.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Somehow someone hit a nerve here. This one is going downhill quickly. 
I posted a few weeks ago about a similar situation with a college girl that wanted a few bales to get by, then she asked if I would deliver it to her. She attends an ag college and there are pickups lined up every day around the buildings. I get it, it can be very frustrating. It can also be pretty funny. . . . Later. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thorim said:


> I have no problem extending a helping hand to any man or woman down in their luck, giving them twenty or thirty small square bales to get them by,we've all been there one time or another in our lives. My problems starts when they show up driving a brand new Chevy 3500 pick em up truck, demand that I load their truck or expect me to give them free hay all the time. That's when my Christian Ethics start to end


How about when they show up, ask your price, then start lecturing you on, "at that price I'd call it ROBBERY... And you call yourself a Christian?? How do you sleep at night, CHEATING people that way??"

"Very well, thank you... if you don't like it, you found the gate to get in here, don't let it hit you in the @$$ on the way out!"

Didn't happen to me, but it did to my Granddad when he was still alive. Pretty much that's what the guy was told, too... Only Granddad was a LOT nicer in how he put it than *I* would have been...

Takes all kinds, I guess...

The more I learn about people, the better I like my cows...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

One reason that I like dogs and horses more than people is that no matter how bad they might be, they are honest about it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> One reason that I like dogs and horses more than people is that no matter how bad they might be, they are honest about it.


Never had an animal lie to me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Dude I don't get it. The guy asked you, as you stated in bold print "How much is your hay or do you give it away ? ". Sounds like he was asking for a [email protected]&$?;g price to me.


OK chief, right after he asked me for the price or "if I give it away", I gave him the price. I then asked him, "are you kidding about it being free"? He said no I'm not kidding, then I told him "no, its not free, the price is $75/bale."

The guy identified himself this way: "I BUY hay from a farmer in New Jersey. Do you sell your hay, or give it away?" 
Not sure how that question can be confusing or someone being sarcastic or kidding with me knowing that beforehand he told me he BUYS hay from someone else. 
Sounds like a guy who is accustomed to buying hay now thinks he's going to get hay for free for his daughters horse.

By the way, I give away hay to a wealth challenged woman who owns sheep. More than happy to do it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Well, I can definitely see what you're saying. Pretty much anytime anyone has something for sale without a price on it I ask "so, I guess it's free, right?" Never once have I ever actually thought something was going to be free.


The price for my hay is clearly posted on my website. 
He said he got my phone number off my website, so how could he miss the price for hay posted on page 1? 
I may have been born at night cap't Valtra, but not last night.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> One reason that I like dogs and horses more than people is that no matter how bad they might be, they are honest about it.


Wonder if this same guy who called me for free hay goes to the pet food store and asks for dog & cat food for free?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Wonder if this same guy who called me for free hay goes to the pet food store and asks for dog & cat food for free?


Some people are totally shameless.....remember bill clinton....did you read the article(Ralph Moses posted) on bill and what he has been "up to" since being impeached....the man is totally shameless.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Some people are totally shameless.....remember bill clinton....did you read the article(Ralph Moses posted) on bill and what he has been "up to" since being impeached....the man is totally shameless.
> 
> Regards, Mike


All liberal politicians shamelessly lie. Their voting base looks past the lies because he's a great TelePrompter reader and highly educated.
Beginning to wonder if these institutes of higher education are teaching their students how to lie and get away with it more than becoming effective leaders.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> "if these institutes of higher education are teaching their students how to lie and get away with it more than becoming effective leaders."


I don't think they teach much of anything except how to be good sheep and follow the herd. There are wolves in sheep clothing that learn how the sheep behave in these institutions and use that knowledge later in life to their advantage. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> OK chief, right after he asked me for the price or "if I give it away", I gave him the price. I then asked him, "are you kidding about it being free"? He said no I'm not kidding, then I told him "no, its not free, the price is $75/bale."
> 
> The guy identified himself this way: "I BUY hay from a farmer in New Jersey. Do you sell your hay, or give it away?"
> Not sure how that question can be confusing or someone being sarcastic or kidding with me knowing that beforehand he told me he BUYS hay from someone else.
> ...


I give some neighbors a deal on some poor-er quality hay, still more than they pay anywhere else, but I will often deliver it to them and even put it out for them if it's desperately cold.

I had a lady text me a couple months ago, wants to buy some big squares. Sorry, don't have any big squares left for sale, how about rounds. No I don't have a way to handle them. You're nearby, I could drop some off with a tractor. No I have to feed with a pitch fork, and I don't like the way they peel apart. Okay, sorry I couldn't help, have a nice day. Are you sure you don't have any for sale, please my sheep are pregnant and I'm down to my last flake of hay. Unless you want some rounds, I'm sure. No that's okay.

Mom asked why I didn't offer the small squares out of the barn, the ones we use for calving time, just to get her by.

Because it's not my responsibility to manage other people's farms.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The price for my hay is clearly posted on my website.
> He said he got my phone number off my website, so how could he miss the price for hay posted on page 1?
> I may have been born at night cap't Valtra, but not last night.


Actually, it says "as low as $75". So it's not like he didn't have to ask. Obviously it isn't free, but I don't think "clear" is a good description either.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Believe its time for spring......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Actually, it says "as low as $75". So it's not like he didn't have to ask. Obviously it isn't free, but I don't think "clear" is a good description either.


It's real clear to me, so I really don't care what you and the freeloader think. 
Does your hay stay at a constant price forever? I believe saying my starting price for round bales is $75 sure as the sun comes up means it AINT FREE, but maybe you, bon fire and he are the only people on the face of the earth that don't understand that. lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My quote said "obviously it isn't free". Thanks for reading.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> My quote said "obviously it isn't free". Thanks for reading.


Yeah but it's more than clear it's not free and you're welcome. 
Thanks for siding with the free loader and not a fellow farmer. 
I can read between the lines what your saying.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You guys getting cabin fever or what?Take a chill pill.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> It's real clear to me, so I really don't care what you and the freeloader think.
> Does your hay stay at a constant price forever? I believe saying my starting price for round bales is $75 sure as the sun comes up means it AINT FREE, but maybe you, bon fire and he are the only people on the face of the earth that don't understand that. lol


LOL. I always tell a salesman that their special for the day is "free".


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> You guys getting cabin fever or what?Take a chill pill.


Well hell, at least I'm IBTL.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Glad my cows keep me from having cabin fever and having to deal with people. Heck I dont even have time for HayTalk most of the time unfortunately 

Thanks for the entertainment and good points to keep in mind fellas


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Teslan said:


> He'll say he will come get it.
> 
> My question for JD. Are there people in your area that give hay away? For him to even think to ask that question? I have given away hay before. But it has to be very rotten stuff. I have a couple big squares of rotten alfalfa bales that have been sitting outside that I've been trying to give away for a year. Have him give me a call.


Alfalfa is a buzzword so he'd think he'd be on top of the world if he got some for free....well I know some of the backyard cowboys and cowgirls here would


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Glad my cows keep me from having cabin fever and having to deal with people. Heck I dont even have time for HayTalk most of the time unfortunately
> Thanks for the entertainment and good points to keep in mind fellas


Out of curiosity, what times to you milk? Do you palp cows with an ultrasound machine to preg check? I can RTU (real time ultrasound), as I call it, sows down to ~d22 with near 100% confidence. Or do you use a vet that's really good at checking? Our local vet is now using an ultrasound machine to check cows with.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Well hell, at least I'm IBTL.


Ok I'm a dumbass........

Not even a guess......


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok I'm a dumbass........
> 
> Not even a guess......


I had to google it too.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=IBTL


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I didnt have a clue. Thanks for the link.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I googled as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice urban dictionary Bonfire.......if only I could be so clever


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok I'm a dumbass........
> Not even a guess......


LOL



somedevildawg said:


> Nice urban dictionary Bonfire.......if only I could be so clever


Naw, I'm not clever. I'm just another stick in the wood pile.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

On a lighter note, have any of you tried selling hay to tel-marketers? I have and it is fun trying to get them to hang up on me. What ever deal they are telling me I use it as a deal for selling hay to them. Probably not a nice thing to do but I didn't call them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob M said:


> On a lighter note, have any of you tried selling hay to tel-marketers? I have and it is fun trying to get them to hang up on me. What ever deal they are telling me I use it as a deal for selling hay to them. Probably not a nice thing to do but I didn't call them.


I LOVE IT!

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

OK. So I guess I am an Old Dumbass! Even my 33 year old son didn't know what it meant.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> OK. So I guess I am an Old Dumbass! Even my 33 year old son didn't know what it meant.


Haytalk is very civil compared to most internet forums. Talk politics at all on some sites and the threads get locked down fast.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha so did I...never heard of that one!


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have read all the posts on this and have enjoyed it. But the phone rang today wanting a 100 plus round bales for their cows , stated they only have enough to last till March 2 . I thought well if you knew you didn't have enough hay . You should have made arrangement to buy before you were all most out. To let you folks know we about a foot of snow here and a not so good growing season last year hay has been in short supply. You do see some for sale just not close by. I understand the space thing with square bales and horse people . Btw the horse and wife left the same day!!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Btw the horse and wife left the same day!!

Is that a bad thing or a good thing??


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The horse and wife left the same day. Is that good or a bad thing?

Guess that depends if you like horses or not.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did she leave ON the horse? Lol


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

No it was a good day. Kind of of like the boat thing the two happiest days of it were the day you bought it and the day you sold.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

hog987 said:


> The horse and wife left the same day. Is that good or a bad thing?
> 
> Guess that depends if you like horses or not.


I'd buy a sign saying something like that for my shop!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

1eyedjack said:


> No it was a good day. Kind of of like the boat thing the two happiest days of it were the day you bought it and the day you sold.


Said the same thing about a Jeep I used to own.....


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> I'd buy a sign saying something like that for my shop!


Never thought of doing that as a sign business for the farm lol


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

1eyedjack said:


> No it was a good day. Kind of of like the boat thing the two happiest days of it were the day you bought it and the day you sold.


Or swimming pools.

Second best day is when you fill it with water.

Best day is when you fill it with dirt.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Or swimming pools.
> Second best day is when you fill it with water.
> Best day is when you fill it with dirt.


 We have a swimming pool and our dog is the only one who uses it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Out of curiosity, what times to you milk? Do you palp cows with an ultrasound machine to preg check? I can RTU (real time ultrasound), as I call it, sows down to ~d22 with near 100% confidence. Or do you use a vet that's really good at checking? Our local vet is now using an ultrasound machine to check cows with.


Try to milk 7 and 7

We just keep track of when they fresh and get bred back and "bump" them. Only time we have a vet on the farm is for something major like a surgery. Have a pretty healthy herd. There is a vet in the area that has a ultrasound.


----------

